# cheap bait basket



## GregBR549 (Dec 18, 2007)

I thought this was a good idea. It may have been on here before, but I couldn't find it. We hang it off our pier to keep bait over night. We are also planning on using it when bottom fishing to help keep the bait better than leaving them in our small live well. 

Just a $10 collapsible laundry basket from Walmart. I added a drain hole and zip tied the noodles on.


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

nice!!! that is a great idea! I have a bigger metal one for my bigger species, but this is perfect for smaller baitfish!:letsdrink


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

:clap:clap:clap

I got to give you credit on this one............

Originality: 8 (out of 10 possible!)

Cheapness: 9 1/2

Efficacy: 9

Overall, a great addition to anybody's dock!:letsdrink

GOOD JOB!!


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

:clap



The best ideas are really simple.


----------



## dbuchanan1985 (Dec 29, 2009)

great ideal got to go get me one


----------



## cml5207 (Feb 18, 2010)

Just wait till a nice Bull shark cruises by the wreck and sees your snack. Happened to me a couple years ago with a similar contraption. Just don't secure to the boat with something to stout. I lost a kleet.


----------

